

Ask HN: Best resources / websites in your opinion on the www? - jacquesm

Funny question maybe, for a 'social bookmarking' site, but this sub-thread:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1351584<p>Makes me wonder if we can't put together a list of really good resources on the web that is based on what HN members consider 'good'.
======
qeorge
Not sure if you're looking for websites I like to read, tools, or services, so
here's a mix of my favorites (in no particular order):

    
    
        [services we pay for and love]
        http://wiredtree.com (VPS hosting)
        http://repositoryhosting.com (git hosting)
        http://mailchimp.com (email marketing)
        http://polldaddy.com (surveys and polls)
        http://raven-seo-tools.com (SEO campaign management)
        http://microsoft.com/online/ (hosted Exchange)
    
        [favorite web dev tools]
        Firebug: http://getfirebug.com
        FireQuery: http://firequery.binaryage.com/
        JSONView: https://addons.mozilla.org/mn/firefox/addon/10869?lang=en-US
        Fiddler: http://www.fiddler2.com/fiddler2/
        ColorSpy: http://www.microtask.ca/colorspy2pb.html
    
        [other websites]
        http://www.programmableweb.com (API directory)
        http://techmeme.com (tech news)
        http://stumbleupon.com
        http://whosampled.com (music search engine)
    

Some of these (e.g., FireQuery) were made by HN members. If you're reading,
thank you!

~~~
Griever
Thanks for the heads up on FireQuery. I've known of its existence but never
really took a peek until now. It looks extremely useful for jQuery
development.

Sometimes I remember what web development was like sans Firebug/Fire*. What a
nightmare.

~~~
qeorge
You're welcome! Real thanks of course goes to woid[1], who made it.

Being able to see the data stored with jQuery.data() in Firebug's HTML
inspector is just awesome. Comes in handy all the time.

[1]<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=woid>

------
NyxWulf
[math]

khanacademy.org

[startup/business]

Patrick's (patio11) blog: kalzumeus.com

Customer Discovery: steveblank.com

Business of Software: discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?biz

Lean Startups: www.startuplessonslearned.com

[Ruby/Rails]

<http://www.rubybrain.com>

<http://www.railsbrain.com>

<http://guides.rubyonrails.org>

<http://peepcode.com>

[Reference]

O'Reilly Sarari books: my.safaribooksonline.com/mysafari

------
jacquesm
<http://wikipedia.com/>

<http://google.com/>

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/>

------
paulgb
From my comment in the original thread:
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1353354>)

PlanetMath - <http://planetmath.org/>

MathWorld - <http://mathworld.wolfram.com/>

Also, hopefully everyone knows about searchyc by now, but if not, it's a great
resource for searching anything technical - <http://searchyc.com/>

Edit: how can I forget, one of my favorites: The Portland Pattern Repository's
Wiki. HN will love it. It has the same "I could browse this site forever"
quality of Wikipedia, but less formal and more conversational.
<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WelcomeVisitors>

------
kurumo
<http://www.ted.com>

<http://www.wikipedia.org>

<http://ocw.mit.edu>

~~~
pierrefar
I love OCW so much I built <http://www.ocwsearch.com/> . MIT features.

------
tmsh
Some more I didn't see mentioned:

    
    
      [videos (interviews/lectures)]
      http://mixergy.com/
      http://videolectures.net/Top/Computer_Science/
      http://video.ias.edu/all
    
      [photos]
      http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/
      http://www.petapixel.com
    
      [development-related blogs]
      http://enfranchisedmind.com/blog/
      http://www.catonmat.net/
      http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/
      http://benlynn.blogspot.com/
    
      [meta]
      http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Home
      http://chneukirchen.org/trivium/
      http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/

------
adamsmith

      [startups]
      http://paulgraham.com/articles.html
      http://cdixon.org/
      http://news.ycombinator.com
    
      [business]
      tech: http://techmeme.com

------
micmcg
These lists have been done to death

~~~
jacquesm
Pointers?

I've seriously never seen one with any real quality and a sense of permanence.

(and that's a serious request, if you know of really good lists I'd really
like to hear about them).

------
Concours
1- <http://www.mcsquare.me> 2- <http://www.wikipedia.org> 3-
<http://stackoverflow.com> 4- HN

------
icey
This is a great idea

    
    
      [politics]
      us-conservative: http://drudgereport.com/
      us-conservative: http://foxnews.com/
      us-liberal: http://huffingtonpost.com/
      us-liberal: http://dailykos.com/
      us-neutral: http://english.aljazeera.net/
      us-neutral: http://bbc.co.uk/
    
      [timewasting]
      tech: http://news.ycombinator.com/
      tech: http://programming.reddit.com/
      tech: http://infoq.com/
      misc: http://boingboing.net/
      misc: http://metafilter.com/
      startups: http://news.ycombinator.com/classic/
      startups: http://startups.reddit.com/
      business: http://www.businessinsider.com/
      business: http://economist.com/

~~~
what
Are only the cool kids allowed in <http://news.ycombinator.com/classic/> ?
What is it?

~~~
icey
Classic just ranks the listings differently - it only uses the votes from
users that have been here for longer than a year to determine ranking on the
page.

------
barredo
1\. Google

2\. Wikipedia

Then, in no order whatsoever:

HN

Reddit

StackOverflow

Google Reader Shared items by mates and contacts

Twitter (keep good followings and you'll get good tweets)

------
evo_9
<http://stackoverflow.com/>

<http://codeproject.com/>

------
slig

        CS 193P iPhone Application Development
        http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/drupal/downloads-2010-winter
        You can watch all the classes on iTunes U

------
andrewtj
News: <http://english.aljazeera.net/>

Current Affairs: <http://inside.org.au/>

~~~
kunley
Hey I don't get it.

What's the value of reading news at AlJazeera?

~~~
andrewtj
I'm guessing you'll never read this since I've taken so long to notice your
comment and respond, but the answer is quite mundane — I don't like to spend a
lot of time reading the news. AJE has good coverage of South-East Asia and the
Pacific and to my eye, is effectively as good if not better than BBC News and
ABC News (Australia, unrelated to the American one) but with less filler. Just
out of curiosity, where do you source your news and what is there not "to get"
about reading AJE?

------
metamemetics
A truly inspirational resource of how not to design websites:
<http://www.somethingawful.com/d/awful-links/>

------
ThomPete
Itconversations.com Spacecollective.org Well.com

------
zackattack
good question. i wonder if hn is the smartest place on the internet.

